# Is it time too stop shopping at Academy Sports?



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Manager terminated for tackling a handgun stealing thug 

https://www.pnj.com/story/news/2018...d-after-stopping-gun-theft-suspect/772900002/


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

stevenattsu said:


> Manager terminated for tackling a handgun stealing thug
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pnj.com/story/news/2018...d-after-stopping-gun-theft-suspect/772900002/




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Apparently he was on his own time and not at Academy. His personal life is just that, not to be controlled by your employer. I hope he wins a ton of money from them. 



As far as the thief, his charges will probably be dropped because he did not "leave" the store even tho his attempt was thwarted before he could.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

that is BULLSHIT


I will not shop there


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yep, time to stop shopping there. Academy just made "tha list".


----------



## Kamac (Oct 20, 2009)

I can't read the article without paying. Can any of you provide details?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The manager of Tallahassee’s Academy Sports was fired Tuesday after tackling a suspect accused of stealing a handgun last week. The suspect also allegedly threatened to shoot people.

Dean Crouch, 32, was the store manager who stopped Jason White from leaving the Mahan Drive store with a .40-caliber pistol from the firearms counter on June 29.

“Academy has decided to, instead of treating him like the hero he is, they terminated his employment effective immediately because he put his hands on Mr. White,” Crouch's attorney Ryan Hobbs said.

Just hours before he was taken into custody, White stole two handguns from Cash America Pawn on South Adams Street, according to Tallahassee Police.

White asked to look at the handgun at the firearms counter. He was handed the gun, then ran toward the front door. 

Crouch, who court records say observed the transaction at the counter, and another employee tackled and subdued White at the exit doors and recovered the gun, a stolen backpack, five boxes of ammunition and two magazines for the Glock. 

Jason White
Jason White (Photo: Leon County Sheriff's Office)

White was taken into the store’s office while police were en route.

It was there that he admitted to stealing the gun and threatened to shoot people with it. Court records indicate those threats, but do not mention threats to kill police officers as Crouch’s attorney claims.

White, according to court records, said he and his family were being threatened by an unknown person and he wanted the gun to “kill him."

“He repeatedly said ‘I stole and I admit to it’ and ‘I will steal again when I get out of jail,’” officers wrote in their report.

Hobbs said his client is considering a lawsuit for wrongful termination. The way he sees it, Crouch may have saved lives by stopping White.

“This is not something that happens for Mr. Crouch in his everyday life,” Hobbs said. “I think he was thinking there is a man running out of the store with a gun in his hand with his coworkers following from the firearm area screaming ‘Stop that man.’ Something had to be done and he was the one that was going to do it.”

Academy Sports + Outdoors store
Academy Sports + Outdoors store (Photo: David Thomas/The Jackson Sun)

Academy Sports spokeswoman Elise Hasbrook said she could not comment on specific personnel matters or policies. 

However, Crouch’s actions and his termination were handled in accordance with the Texas-based company’s policies.

“While the incident ended without injury, actions inconsistent with corporate policies were taken,” she said. “We addressed the matter with the local store and individuals involved.”

Crouch worked at the store for more than two years and is now married with a family and has no way to support them.

Hobbs said maybe the corporate policy should be revisited.

“My instincts tell me they are concerned more about people like Mr. White suing them for being stopped in the course of a theft than they are about rewarding or acknowledging in a positive manner that Mr. Crouch may have saved lives.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

*Another reason to shop local*

Pathetic 

https://amp.pnj.com/amp/772900002


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Most corporations have strict policies regarding what they (employees) can do in theft situations. 
If the manager violated a policy that he/she was aware of, then termination was permitted. 
It’s not typically the responsibility of a manger in a corporate store to tackle a thief . That would be the responsibility of the theft prevention team. 
That’s my 2cents without reading the article.
Liability plays a big part in corporate rules and policies.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Chapman5011 said:


> Most corporations have strict policies regarding what they (employees) can do in theft situations.
> If the manager violated a policy that he/she was aware of, then termination was permitted.
> It’s not typically the responsibility of a manger in a corporate store to tackle a thief . That would be the responsibility of the theft prevention team.
> That’s my 2cents without reading the article.
> Liability plays a big part in corporate rules and policies.


I'm sure everyone understands the reason for the policy. I still won't ever shop there again because this termination.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Little did anyone know the LIABILITY the policy was going to let run out the door, with a gun, and ammo


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Broward County needs that guy.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Read it, you will not agree


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Most corporations have strict policies regarding what they (employees) can do in theft situations.
> If the manager violated a policy that he/she was aware of, then termination was permitted.
> It’s not typically the responsibility of a manger in a corporate store to tackle a thief . That would be the responsibility of the theft prevention team.
> That’s my 2cents without reading the article.
> Liability plays a big part in corporate rules and policies.


And that is the reason this country is in the shape it is. This is a gun not a pair of shoes.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Sad that this guy likely saved lives(even though hug lives) but became a victim of corporate bullshit. Seems he’s got bigger balls than his upper management. I wish the MAN well. No more academy for me.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

He wasn’t in the Academy store so why would Academy policy apply?
It would be like a man having a beer at home being fired because his employer prohibits drinking.
I’ve never been in a Cash America that didn’t require a customer to hand over their ID before handling a firearm.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

For the good it did, I called Academy to let them know I will never shop there again unless they reinstate Mr. Crouch. The guy's a true hero, probably saved many lives with his actions.
They said he's considering a lawsuit for wrongful termination. 
I'd like to be on that jury.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

I gave on Academy Sports about the same time as Dicks Sporting goods. Neither one is very useful to me.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't think conservative Florida should blow up a Texas owned business until this thing plays itself out. My .02.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

tbaxl said:


> I gave on Academy Sports about the same time as Dicks Sporting goods. Neither one is very useful to me.


Why?


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

Guys a hero, this firing is BS.


----------



## Hullbilly (Jun 15, 2016)

Mr. Etters, 
I have never responded to or left a comment on a news story but after reading this story I felt I had to. It'll be short and to the point by. The world needs more folks like the employee that was wrongfully terminated, Mr. Dean Crouch, and less of the trash like the one that stole the firearm or the trash management that fired Mr. Crouch!! Academy Sports , the Tallahassee store, was my favorite store to purchase my equipment from but I will not ever go back after this. I hope that more hard working folks that spend money at Academy agree that Mr. Crouch was wrongfully terminated and will not support them any longer. The fact that this outcome could even be a possibility or Academy Sports caring more about a possible lawsuit from some thug is insane! From the non-cancerous side of this community, we appreciate your quick reaction and efforts Mr. Crouch!

An email I sent to the Tallahassee Democrat regarding this incident. 

I hope this fella gets a good income soon for his family.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Most corporations have strict policies regarding what they (employees) can do in theft situations.
> If the manager violated a policy that he/she was aware of, then termination was permitted.
> It’s not typically the responsibility of a manger in a corporate store to tackle a thief . That would be the responsibility of the theft prevention team.
> That’s my 2cents without reading the article.
> Liability plays a big part in corporate rules and policies.


This is sad, but true. But on the other hand, I cannot support a business that will allow thuggery to walk out the door with a stolen gun. 

I did have a much longer and eloquent response typed out. But I deleted it and left it at the plain and simple one sentence fact above.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Maybe the Bigwigs of Academy should take in account of Fl Law. FSS 812.015(3)(a)(c) as the manager was within the law. I wonder what happened with the customer that helped? Academy probably banned him for life. 

I hope the manager prevails in court on wrongful termination. Only problem this is a No-Fault State and a employer can fire at will so long as it is not from discrimination. 
He can still collect his unemployment tho. 

So where would the civil lawsuit by the suspect be? Unless as I said before, he claims he intended on paying. But that won't hold water either as he admitted he was stealing. But you never know how things go in Fl courts?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You guys kill me. Academy Sports did not knock of this guys door and ask him if he wanted to work for them. Quite the opposite. He came to them looking for work and they said"OK" you are hired and here is a list of our rules for employment. A few years later he ignores a rule which could endanger both other employees as well as customers and maybe even caused the death of one or the other. So now some of you wish to not shop at a store which employs thousands of conservative, gun toting, flag waving people because one guy could not follow the rules. Guess you same guys are standing behind the NFL players who are not following the rules too. I know you aren't. Point being look at and consider the bigger picture. Don't be a snowflake. We got enough of them on the other side.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

It’s made Fox News


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> You guys kill me. Academy Sports did not knock of this guys door and ask him if he wanted to work for them. Quite the opposite. He came to them looking for work and they said"OK" you are hired and here is a list of our rules for employment. A few years later he ignores a rule which could endanger both other employees as well as customers and maybe even caused the death of one or the other. So now some of you wish to not shop at a store which employs thousands of conservative, gun toting, flag waving people because one guy could not follow the rules. Guess you same guys are standing behind the NFL players who are not following the rules too. I know you aren't. Point being look at and consider the bigger picture. Don't be a snowflake. We got enough of them on the other side.



Nope. I'll not shop at Academy any more because they would rather actively support gun theft by those that admittedly were going to use it to break the law. :whistling: 

Had the thief been stealing a bag of Matrix Shad, I would not feel the same way. The employee theft intervention policy is what it is. But as gun sellers, Academy needs to revisit their policy. The way it looks now is that they do not care whether guns illegally get into the hands of those that obviously do not need to have them.What kind of message does this send to those of us that are tired of the crime. And more importantly, what message does it send to those that would steal a gun. Academy has a policy in place that allows you to do it. And will fire anyone that intervenes... Smart.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nope. I'll not shop at Academy any more because they would rather actively support gun theft by those that admittedly were going to use it to break the law. :whistling:
> 
> Has the theif been stealing a bag of Matrix Shad, I would not feel the same way.


Ok.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> Nope. I'll not shop at Academy any more because they would rather actively support gun theft by those that admittedly were going to use it to break the law. :whistling:
> 
> Has the theif been stealing a bag of Matrix Shad, I would not feel the same way.





stevenattsu said:


> It’s made Fox News


And your point to the thousands of law abiding employees at Academy?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> And your point to the thousands of law abiding employees at Academy?


Perhaps you failed to notice...BUT ANOTHER ONE OF THOSE EMPLOYEES helped tackling the thug.

High ranking management weinies are CTAs...and you agree with them. The thug flat out said he stole the gun to murder some people.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

just to play devil's advocate - what if the bad guy turned around and shot the manager or the guy who assisted? not with the gun he just stole, but IF he had another gun tucked away. what if he took a hostage on his way out the door when he realized he was being chased after? the bean counters and corporate office are not as concerned about a lawsuit from the suspect as they are the safety of the people in the store - customers and employees. I worked loss prevention for several years at a couple of big box stores. I don't think this guy should have been fired. he kept a gun (turns out to be multiple guns I guess since the perp had stolen other guns earlier in the day) off the street and out of the hands of someone who has no business with them. but these policies are in place to keep people safe. there's no product in there worth someone getting seriously hurt over. I feel bad for the guy, but I'm not optimistic for his wrongful termination suit. the suspect has no chance of a suit or being acquitted, IMO.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> And your point to the thousands of law abiding employees at Academy?


That I will not support their employer as long as they have a policy knowingly allowing gun theft with zero effort to prevent it.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

No loss here. They lost my business years ago


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I understand all that. Problem is, and you r a military man I believe, he did not follow orders. Do you or I like it? No. My point is why should someone not support the 1000's of other employees who work there vs boycotting like a bunch of fing thugs would do. We r better than that mentality.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Or it appears from the response I see on here we r not. We r the same thugs we see on tv daily.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> there's no product in there worth someone getting seriously hurt over.


This where you and I will have to agree to disagree. I think that EVERY product is worth getting seriously hurt over.  It was NOT his to take. 

Not to mention the lawsuits the other way around. If the manager had allowed the thief to exit the store and then that gun was used to kill an innocent person... Now Academy just allowed a murderer to walk out the door with a gun that was used to kill an innocent person. Maybe someone's mother, father, daughter, or son.... And Academy did nothing... :whistling:

That's a whole different story than allowing someone to walk out with their pants stuffed full of Columbia shirts and fishing lures. Watch those hooks!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

NoMoSurf said:


> This where you and I will have to agree to disagree. I think that EVERY product is worth getting seriously hurt over.  It was NOT his to take.
> 
> Not to mention the lawsuits the other way around. If the manager had allowed the thief to exit the store and then that gun was used to kill an innocent person... Now Academy just allowed a murderer to walk out the door with a gun that was used to kill an innocent person. Maybe someone's mother, father, daughter, or son.... And Academy did nothing... :whistling:
> 
> That's a whole different story than allowing someone to walk out with their pants stuffed full of Columbia shirts and fishing lures. Watch those hooks!!!





FUPAGUNT said:


> No loss here. They lost my business years ago


I'm sure I have been missed.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Or it appears from the response I see on here we r not. We r the same thugs we see on tv daily.


Not quite. LOL, I'm not going to set any Academy stores on fire! :thumbup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Blues tomorrow till Sunday guys. Can't Wait to see this thread Sunday afternoon when we come back across the bridge. RTR!


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

NoMoSurf said:


> That's a whole different story than allowing someone to walk out with their pants stuffed full of Columbia shirts and fishing lures. Watch those hooks!!!


this I definitely agree with you on. 


like I said, I don't think the guy should have gotten fired. I hate it for him - trying to do the right thing and you lose your job - that's awful.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

K-Bill said:


> this I definitely agree with you on.
> 
> 
> like I said, I don't think the guy should have gotten fired. I hate it for him - trying to do the right thing and you lose your job - that's awful.


I'm actually torn on the issue. 25% of me agrees with it. Policy is policy. But if you're gonna sell guns, you've got to have a better policy than to let them walk out the door. :thumbdown:

I'm not going to stop shopping there because they fired him for violating policy. I'm going to stop shopping there because they fired him after he did the right thing. What he prevented was bigger than policy. They should discipline him and rethink their policy, or stop selling guns.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

2RC.... wtf are you smoking


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

2RCs...answer honestly.

Your daughter gets shot and killed by a handgun stolen from Academy. You find out that workers had the chance to stop the theft, but corporate policy is " nah...we'll just write it off as a business loss"...in other words, your daughter's death would have been prevented , but corporate policy overrode having the balls to stop it. Would you shrug and say..." gee, guess nothing could have saved my daughter because their policy has to be followed"....or would you sue Academy into oblivion because THEY failed to stop the thief who killed your daughter?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> 2RCs...answer honestly.
> 
> Your daughter gets shot and killed by a handgun stolen from Academy. You find out that workers had the chance to stop the theft, but corporate policy is " nah...we'll just write it off as a business loss"...in other words, your daughter's death would have been prevented , but corporate policy overrode having the balls to stop it. Would you shrug and say..." gee, guess nothing could have saved my daughter because their policy has to be followed"....or would you sue Academy into oblivion because THEY failed to stop the thief who killed your daughter?


Agreed. Same thing that I said above.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Years ago for retail stores were you cannot say a shopper is stealing until he / she has passed buy all of the check out stations . before it was called stealing. I do say he should have been stopped due to past performances


----------



## kr_1315 (Mar 21, 2016)

2RC's II said:


> You guys kill me. Academy Sports did not knock of this guys door and ask him if he wanted to work for them. Quite the opposite. He came to them looking for work and they said"OK" you are hired and here is a list of our rules for employment. A few years later he ignores a rule which could endanger both other employees as well as customers and maybe even caused the death of one or the other. So now some of you wish to not shop at a store which employs thousands of conservative, gun toting, flag waving people because one guy could not follow the rules. Guess you same guys are standing behind the NFL players who are not following the rules too. I know you aren't. Point being look at and consider the bigger picture. Don't be a snowflake. We got enough of them on the other side.


No rule is a substitute for sound judgement. In your scenarios above, if you can not differentiate between the two, you are part of the problem.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

It's pretty simple, I disagree with the decision to fire the manager and I think the policy to allow gun theft without intervention is irresponsible. I have one bargaining chip with the company and it's my patronage. If enough people withhold their business because of the decision and policy, I feel confident they will both change. That's not thuggery, that's free markets.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw this on the news and the guy said he has had a bunch of offers to go work else where but really liked his job at Academy and is awaiting word from them for a rehire. He'll get it once Academy realizes the crapstorm from social media...


Fricken stupid to have been fired for sure.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Saw his interview last night on the news.
I have been in that store many times.

He was the assistant manager and he did tackle the guy with another employees help. The guy had stolen 2 other guns from a pawn shop earlier in the day. Once caught he admitted that he was going to go on a killing spree with the guns.
I think we may see Academy change their minds on this.
At least I hope they do, they just need to use common sense as every case is different and a zero tolerance policy does not work.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Back to my original point. Let it play out before we all condemn the entire company. Did not say I agreed with their policy. Did not say I agreed the guy should have been dismissed. Did not say it was not the right thing to do. Sure most all of us would have jumped the guy. I believe end the end they will do the right thing. A company that has big enough balls to have one wall in their store covered with firearms and ammo in these days and times will have my support.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Fox News: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/07/1...ief-suspect-in-florida-store-lawyer-says.html


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

“The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing.”
Edmund Burke


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

hopefully you guys noticed the thug smiling and proud, wearing a wife beater t-shirt in his mug shot....he stopped a real criminal that was stealing guns to rob and kill people......corporate policies or not the manager did the right thing.

Academy was and should be held responsible for any actions the thug would have taken after they handed a criminal a firearm....the manager saved Academy and the thugs next victims



SOOOO on to a huge Academy problem.....the gun, knife and reel display sucks !!!!!

Its super short , no glass tops, you can barely see into the display case and if you kneel down the guy behind you has his balls at face level......Academy you guys are idiots for having the most expensive items in the store in the worst congested and hardest to see display cases.....your sock display area is better than your handgun and knife area...….
suck it Academy !:thumbdown:


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Someone needs to offer the manager a job. Wish I could help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> 2RCs...answer honestly.
> 
> Your daughter gets shot and killed by a handgun stolen from Academy. You find out that workers had the chance to stop the theft, but corporate policy is " nah...we'll just write it off as a business loss"...in other words, your daughter's death would have been prevented , but corporate policy overrode having the balls to stop it. Would you shrug and say..." gee, guess nothing could have saved my daughter because their policy has to be followed"....or would you sue Academy into oblivion because THEY failed to stop the thief who killed your daughter?


I will say this. I am playing devil's advocate here. But this sounds quite like what the anti-gun crowd uses. 

If we can do something, why don't we? If it just saves one life, why don't we do something. A gun is a tool. It's nothing more than a shovel. If you think it's something more then you are on the wrong side. Whether it's a gun or a shovel that is stolen, why should an employee do anything different????

Corporate policy states that it does not matter what is being stolen typically. A business sees a gun as an item to be sold just like everything else in their store. They don't have a policy that distinguishes between a gun and other items and rightfully so.

So if their policy is to not confront those stealing with physical action, then that's the policy across the board. The minute we treat a gun as something different, we are giving in to that thought that guns are something other than any other item out there.

I for one think that thieves should be able to be tackled by anyone if running out of a store like this story! I don't care what they are stealing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's to hoping it won't be as crowded next time I go there...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

That’s why I shop at Dicks.....wait, Nevermind.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That’s why I shop at Dicks.....wait, Nevermind.


I thought you bought all your guns at the now defunct Gander Mountain. They had great prices. I don't know why they went out of business.:whistling:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Back to my original point. Let it play out before we all condemn the entire company. Did not say I agreed with their policy. Did not say I agreed the guy should have been dismissed. Did not say it was not the right thing to do. Sure most all of us would have jumped the guy. I believe end the end they will do the right thing. A company that has big enough balls to have one wall in their store covered with firearms and ammo in these days and times will have my support.


I really like the way you approach things. Reasonable, balanced, and objective.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> I will say this. I am playing devil's advocate here. But this sounds quite like what the anti-gun crowd uses.
> 
> If we can do something, why don't we? If it just saves one life, why don't we do something. A gun is a tool. It's nothing more than a shovel. If you think it's something more then you are on the wrong side. Whether it's a gun or a shovel that is stolen, why should an employee do anything different????
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. We can play the "what if he went and did this or that" game all day... if he didn't get a gun from Academy, he would have gotten one from somewhere else. The guilt is on him for being an evil douchebag, not on the store from which he stole the stuff. Are we going to boycott the rental companies that rented the van to the terrorists who drove over all those people in Europe? Or are we going to blame the terrorists?

There is policy in place. The guy made his decision. Personally I think I 
would have made the same decision, but I would have done it knowing I was going to face the music for it because... I AGREED to the rules when I signed on to work there.

I hope he gets his job back or a better one, I do. But I won't hold all the people who work there as victims of my wrath because I don't like what corporate rules cause to happen.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

YellowRiverOutfitters said:


> Maybe check us out we are gaining more distributors everyday. Thanks-YRO yellowriveroutfitter.com


Umm, what does your post have to do with the topic? You need to read the forum rules.


----------



## YellowRiverOutfitter (Jul 13, 2018)

I think a lot of academy’s decision will be made once a lawyer reviews the state statues and if the business itself won’t have any liabilities. Sad but true in today’s sue happy world. Also I’m sure a business that large has Loss Prevention policies in place, for what you can and can’t do to prevent or recover a lost item. Not condoning academy’s actions but most businesses to begin with will do what they think will CYA until the lawyers they have on retainer sorts the mess out.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

YellowRiverOutfitter said:


> I think a lot of academy’s decision will be made once a lawyer reviews the state statues and if the business itself won’t have any liabilities. Sad but true in today’s sue happy world. Also I’m sure a business that large has Loss Prevention policies in place, for what you can and can’t do to prevent or recover a lost item. Not condoning academy’s actions but most businesses to begin with will do what they think will CYA until the lawyers they have on retainer sorts the mess out.


:thumbsup:
And welcome.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

SurfRidr said:


> ….But I won't hold all the people who work there as victims of my wrath because I don't like what corporate rules cause to happen.





:thumbsup:
Don't take out your wrath on Academy....take it out on a lawyer.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Money not spent at academy still gets spent somewhere else. It's not like people who quit shopping there give up their hobbies and quit shopping altogether. Hopefully all that lost revenue goes into the local economy. I'll be buying all my fishing gear at outcast, hunting gear at Mikes, firearms at Jims, and tennis gear at Scotts. Been trying shop 100% local anyway and this is just another push I needed.


----------



## Boatfly (Mar 20, 2014)

He got rehired by Academy.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

They read this thread.


Boatfly said:


> He got rehired by Academy.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/n...ean-crouch-after-national-brouhaha/782368002/

There you go


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boatfly said:


> He got rehired by Academy.


I made some calls..


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Boatfly said:


> He got rehired by Academy.


Finally, a glimmer of hope that common sense is still alive somewhere out there.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Like I originally stated. Let the southern conservative company have a chance to make it right before you crucify them. I dealt with corporate lawyers and it's difficult but cooler heads prevailed and I thought they would. Now if was a nationwide company I would have stayed off this thread.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I’m sure it was a wave of common sense that just washed over them, or maybe it had something to do with the ass whooping they were receiving on email and social media


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Does everyone get fired for everthing now a days. I think possibly a repremand my have been in order.

Funny all news day talk is about creating and people having jobs, and bean counters are the first to get rid of those jobs that people have worked for.....fuck I hate corporate weenies.

fill out some paper on the guy and move on, or put him and his family on tv applying for food stamps and welfare.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Academy's suckass policy plays right into the hands of the anti-gun crowd who can point and say" see...a felon can walk in and walk out with a stolen handgun and gun sellers won't do a thing to stop them. We need to outlaw places that sell guns...to protect the children".


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Academy's suckass policy plays right into the hands of the anti-gun crowd who can point and say" see...a felon can walk in and walk out with a stolen handgun and gun sellers won't do a thing to stop them. We need to outlaw places that sell guns...to protect the children".


What is broken is the fact that the criminal is on Supervised Mental Health Pre-Trial Release. Guy told everyone that he was going to get out and steal more and shoot people! And a judge let him out of custody and ordered him to stay away from Academy Sports and Cash America Pawn.

I am sure he'll listen!:no::no::no:

Heaven forbid we use existing laws to keep known scum out of the population. Let's instead release them to do more harm.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

stevenattsu said:


> It’s made Fox News


So this is fake news and I should ignore it?
Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loruna said:


> So this is fake news and I should ignore it?
> Thanks for the heads up.


May want to edit.
Your stupidity is showing...


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Loruna said:
> 
> 
> > So this is fake news and I should ignore it?
> ...


Nope your the one on the wrong side of the law. 
And just like the last civil war you will lose again.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loruna said:


> Nope your the one on the wrong side of the law.
> And just like the last civil war you will lose again.


Yep, you just got a little dumber. Keep it up and you’ll be picking your nose and eating it by evening.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Loruna said:
> 
> 
> > Nope your the one on the wrong side of the law.
> ...


You will just wave a white flag like the last time. 
Southerners are known for their cowardice.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loruna said:


> You will just wave a white flag like the last time.
> Southerners are known for their cowardice.


Will that be one booger or two?


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Loruna said:
> 
> 
> > You will just wave a white flag like the last time.
> ...


Typical southerner, not understanding when Ithey are bitch slapped and no longer relevant. 

Go watch reruns of HeeHaw Jethro.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loruna said:


> Typical southerner, not understanding when Ithey are bitch slapped and no longer relevant.
> 
> Go watch reruns of HeeHaw Jethro.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Loruna said:


> Typical southerner, not understanding when Ithey are bitch slapped and no longer relevant.
> 
> Go watch reruns of HeeHaw Jethro.


Settle down lady. No need to get upset. You’ll get over it.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Loruna said:


> Nope your the one on the wrong side of the law.
> And just like the last civil war you will lose again.



...and if you knew anything about the Civil War causes, you would not have made such a statement.

If there's another Civil War, the opponents will not be defined by regions or states.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Loruna said:


> Typical southerner, not understanding when Ithey are bitch slapped and no longer relevant.
> 
> Go watch reruns of HeeHaw Jethro.



Hey BB is that you??? Better known as the Bull SHIT BLUES


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> You guys kill me. Academy Sports did not knock of this guys door and ask him if he wanted to work for them. Quite the opposite. He came to them looking for work and they said"OK" you are hired and here is a list of our rules for employment. A few years later he ignores a rule which could endanger both other employees as well as customers and maybe even caused the death of one or the other. So now some of you wish to not shop at a store which employs thousands of conservative, gun toting, flag waving people because one guy could not follow the rules. Guess you same guys are standing behind the NFL players who are not following the rules too. I know you aren't. Point being look at and consider the bigger picture. Don't be a snowflake. We got enough of them on the other side.


Not talking rules, but right and wrong. The thief was running with an unloaded gun in his hand. Had they not pursued him, it would have been easy for him to have loaded said gun and come back into the store, or carjacked somebody with it. The manager did the right thing, regardless of the rule. I'm going to boycott Academy unless they reinstate Mr. Crouch, and have told them so.

P.S. Have read that they have rehired him. I will again go to Academy. Glad they made the right choice.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I won't go to Academy, but that's because they never have what I'm looking for. That and never removing the trigger guard.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Somebody is in a powerful need of some Monistat 7.....


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:001_huh:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great! Y’all run her off..


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Great! Y’all run her off..


She'll be back. Remember the girl that wanted the tattoo? She came back.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

MrFish said:


> She'll be back. Remember the girl that wanted the tattoo? She came back.


Hope so. I think she was starting to like me.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Is Loduna Kim in disguise?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Well she did say that Joey was "bitch" slapped. What's that say about herself.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

So back on topic, are we shopping there again..?i got a gift card from Father’s Day that’s burning a hole, or do I give it away?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> So back on topic, are we shopping there again..?i got a gift card from Father’s Day that’s burning a hole, or do I give it away?


I'll dispose of it for you.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> So back on topic, are we shopping there again..?i got a gift card from Father’s Day that’s burning a hole, or do I give it away?


Top 10 to not give it to and why.
1. Stevenattsu - wouldn't work for FWS because they would make him move to South Florida because if his local buddies broke the law/rule he might overlook it .
2. Big Brown - agreed after 6 minutes of research.
3. Cur Dog - Sue em. 28 minutes of research and apparently thinks he is an attorney with would automatically rule him ineligible. 
4. Kmac - Can't afford the PFF.
5. Gator 75 - he is never going there again.

Next 5 to follow soon!

6. Kingfish 501 - totally avoided the obvious question with misdirection knowing the right answer.
7. NoMoSurf - ??? just because he lives near Auburn.
8. hebegb - because he recognizes drug abuse on a Forum. Just saying.
9. Mudskipper - to tall to see in the gun case.

Sorry had 2 stop and rock the 6 week old grandson to sleep.

2 more which will be 10a and 10b.
10a. DLo - for applying a written azz whipping that was never posted BTW. and
10b. JLW1972 & Loruna for continuing their Memorial Day Spat from Pensacola beach to this thread.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

To late, me and the wife went out to eat for our anniversary and while we were in town we went in and I bought a couple boxes of dog runner specials for our 243s and a box of 410s for the water moccasins around the ponds


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> To late, me and the wife went out to eat for our anniversary and while we were in town we went in and I bought a couple boxes of dog runner specials for our 243s and a box of 410s for the water moccasins around the ponds


Money well sent and Congrats on your AV!


----------



## markadowney (May 12, 2016)

NoMoSurf said:


> 2RC's II said:
> 
> 
> > You guys kill me. Academy Sports did not knock of this guys door and ask him if he wanted to work for them. Quite the opposite. He came to them looking for work and they said"OK" you are hired and here is a list of our rules for employment. A few years later he ignores a rule which could endanger both other employees as well as customers and maybe even caused the death of one or the other. So now some of you wish to not shop at a store which employs thousands of conservative, gun toting, flag waving people because one guy could not follow the rules. Guess you same guys are standing behind the NFL players who are not following the rules too. I know you aren't. Point being look at and consider the bigger picture. Don't be a snowflake. We got enough of them on the other side.
> ...



NoMo....thank you!!! It’s always refreshing to see that intelligent people like yourself exist. And actually, we have many exceptionally smart people in this thread, thank God!! But you sir, couldn’t have said it better!!! Kudos to you!

Bottom line: Academy - Rehire Mr. Crouch, give him a 25% raise, call him a hero, and rename the date after him. Until at least two of those things happens, I’m taking my money elsewhere!!

Signed,

Mark Downey (a dude who spends at least $5,000 year on sports junk)


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Just buy your guns from JohnB if you can overlook the smell of pesticides.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

SouthernAngler said:


> Just buy your guns from JohnB if you can overlook the smell of pesticides.


I'm in the business of buying, not selling... except that 7mag. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That’s why I shop at Dicks.....wait, Nevermind.


You like Dick's??:whistling:


----------

